# Spanish Lessons



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I believe there is a place in Dokki that teaches Spanish, I need to learn conversational Spanish asap, does anyone know where it is?

Maiden


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

MaidenScotland said:


> I believe there is a place in Dokki that teaches Spanish, I need to learn conversational Spanish asap, does anyone know where it is?
> 
> Maiden


My, you are keen LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lol no point in hanging around is there! I have also bought some spanish cds from amazon only 
problem is I have to wait until January for my friend to collect them from the UK.

Maiden xx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Would you believe I have found it and it is in my old street! and I only moved 200 yards so it is just round the corner brilliant.


----------



## moon unit (Aug 5, 2011)

*spanish lessons*



MaidenScotland said:


> Would you believe I have found it and it is in my old street! and I only moved 200 yards so it is just round the corner brilliant.


Hi MaidenScotland,

I'm just wondering if you did the spanish lessons in the end, if they were any good, the costs the locations, etc.

I'm thinking of moving to spain in the summer and so would like to start doing some lessons

Thanks so much


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

cost wise it was fairly cheap.. 1000le for 60 hours.

however it was for me a total nightmare and I gave up for the following reasons.

I enrolled for what I thought was conversational classes.. they weren't.
each lesson was 2.5 hours long... far too long for me to concentrate.. my daughter who is a teacher says it is far too long.
I was learning with Egyptians who all were very nice but don't have the same concept of class as me.. ie don't talk when the teacher talks, turn up for the start of the lesson and do not come in late and then say hello to everyone.. same goes for the 10 minute break.

I was paired up with a young Egyptian girl who was lovely and knew a lot more Spanish than me however her accent was atrocious and I was saying Spanish words with an Egyptian accent lol. My private tutor says my accent is ok.

If you have not been out of the habit of studying then it may be fine for you but I couldn't recommend it as it was of no use to me. It doesn't help that I left school 40 years ago and have not studied since .

Where in Cairo are you?.. I would love someone to learn with and I have all the material lol,


----------



## Mio (Jul 19, 2011)

I don't not what can make for contact with you


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Mio said:


> I don't not what can make for contact with you




Sorry but quite simply you cannot advertise on the forum... Rehab is too far away for me but thanks anyway.


----------



## Mio (Jul 19, 2011)

Ok , ;-) thanks


----------

